# tug asterix capsises



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

hi everyone, I don't know all the details but one of the small tugs from fawley refinery, the asterix, capsized last night (30th of march) in Southampton water, after a search involving the rnli and the red funnel car ferry both crew men were found alive but the tug remains capsized as of this morning,what little I know comes from the isle of wight county press website www.iwcp.co.uk

ben


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Link here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-32126872


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

The BBC report is here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-32126872



> A colleague jumped into the water after he spotted the arm of the second crew member through the window of the upturned vessel. He smashed the window and managed to pull him out.


Did he have had a handy hammer because the window glass should have been toughened which is really hard to smash and it is a good job the window wasn't laminated which I have found on other workboats.
If it was regular window glass which would have been far easier to break then this is a case of him being saved by someone not following the rules.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day iwben sm,yesterday,16:09.re:tug asterix capsises,thank you for posting,good to see the crew were rescued,great link #2,regards ben27


----------



## Vagrant (Sep 3, 2009)

Very lucky the crew got out OK.

But how did they manage to sink a Damen linehandler in a little wind!


----------



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

a very good question indeed vagrant, ive seen the asterix when ive been past the fawley terminal and she has looked like a very capable vessel, certainly the damen vessels have a good background for being stable, im left wondering if she got her prop caught in some rope that was fixed to something solid or if there was some debris in the tide that she ran over. either way I will be keeping watch on the MAIB web site to see their report

regards
ben


----------

